# $300 Target Bow - Gen-X X-Won Review



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

After spending a few months with the $300 Gen-X X-Won, here is my full video review:






If you can't see the embedded video above, here's a direct link - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jXCziHBGWs


----------



## Mackpappy (Apr 9, 2017)

Nice review.


----------



## TradArcher59 (Jun 18, 2019)

Been a great bow for my 14-year old son.


----------

